# Wilkes County Lease



## dutchman (Nov 27, 2008)

Click on the link provided below for more information about this opportunity.

A couple of bucks from our lease killed this season.

We expect to have openings for next season. If you're interested, PM me.

Go here to learn more about us.

http://huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/detail&clubid=109


----------



## schleylures (Nov 27, 2008)

Who is thatmasked man?   My guess would be he does not need shampoo....................


----------



## dutchman (Nov 27, 2008)

schleylures said:


> Who is thatmasked man?   My guess would be he does not need shampoo....................



No, it ain't me. 

It's the son of one of our members. He's a minor so I chose to protect his identity.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2008)

Does the lease include season long lodging and vittles at Casa Dutchman? 

Man, I wish I lived closer.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 27, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Does the lease include season long lodging and vittles at Casa Dutchman?
> 
> Man, I wish I lived closer.



Same here....


----------



## fwhitaker (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm intrested, what are the fees?

Any other hunting besides deer?

Dove, Turkey, Hog, etc.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 27, 2008)

fwhitaker said:


> I'm intrested, what are the fees?
> 
> Any other hunting besides deer?
> 
> Dove, Turkey, Hog, etc.



Click the link in the first post for answers to all your questions.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

nice deer


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2008)

dpoole said:


> nice deer



Yep. Too bad I wasn't the shooter of either.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 1, 2008)

If I join, can I hunt in your stand when you're on one of those quota hunts elsewhere?????


----------



## dutchman (Dec 3, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> If I join, can I hunt in your stand when you're on one of those quota hunts elsewhere?????



Sure.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Gene,

Did you have any luck with the gobblers down there last year?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 4, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Gene,
> 
> Did you have any luck with the gobblers down there last year?



No, but that was then. We increased the amount of land we have available and next season should be dramatically different!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2008)

...


----------



## jamie1475 (Dec 12, 2008)

What are the dues?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 12, 2008)

I smell bacon...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 14, 2008)

jamie1475 said:


> What are the dues?



Go here to find out more...

http://huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/detail&clubid=109


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2008)

One of the eights killed this season...


----------



## Fireaway (Dec 29, 2008)

Don't forget about me, I definately am interested in this club. Just let me know when and whom to make the check out to!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2008)

Any chance of a tour?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 30, 2008)

Fireaway said:


> Don't forget about me, I definately am interested in this club. Just let me know when and whom to make the check out to!



You're on "the list." I have saved all the PMs I've received and will contact everyone with more information. As of now, we are set to have our annual meeting on Saturday, February 7 at 12:00 noon. I will send out a PM to all who've PM'd me regarding the club prior to that date to set a time to meet so that all can tour the lease property.



jmfauver said:


> Any chance of a tour?




Sure. Please PM me with your contact information so that I can add you to "the list." I will then get in touch with you to let you know the details.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 14, 2009)

One more ttt. We plan to conduct a tour the first Saturday in February. If you PM'd me expressing interest, you'll get a PM advising you of the time and directions on where to meet.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 21, 2009)

Tour date has been set for Saturday, February 7, 2009. If you haven't already done so, feel free to PM for more details. If you have sent a PM expressing interest in our club, you should have received your PM with directions to the property and the time that the tour is to begin.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 4, 2009)

Tour is this Saturday. PM me for directions.


----------



## KINGFISH7 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Maybe!!*

Pm sent


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2009)

KINGFISH7 said:


> Pm sent



PM returned...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 12, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## dutchman (Feb 12, 2009)

fulldraw74 said:


> PM sent



And answered.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 27, 2009)

We are still looking to add members.


----------



## dutchman (May 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------

